# Hurkett Hill Farm waiting for March 2014 kids to arrive.....



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

We have 3 does we are waiting for.

Momma, this is her 3rd kidding - due March 24th. Not sure if she is pregnant or not. She doesn't look pregnant but has had single does the last 2 years. Running around like a fool in the barn yard as the other two lumber along.... I guess we'll know soon! She is a great milker but hasn't started to bag up yet. Bred to an Alpine buck..














Next due is Zoe, 2nd kidding - due March 26th. Popped out twin bucks last year. Whining already, very sucky but now won't let me touch her belly. Getting loose in the caboose, bagging up, swollen and losing ligs. Bred to the same Alpine buck as her mom above.














Last due is Mia, ff - due March 29th. Getting big, developing her udder, caboose swollen and lose. She is high strung so milking will be an education for both of us! Bred her to a Toggenburg buck.














Barn cam going up and the waiting game begins!

Still tons of snow here in northern Ontario and spring is no where to be found.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

No indication from Momma that she is due Monday. Thinking she isn't but she might surprise me yet! Mia and Zoe looking uncomfortable and have dropped. Zoe's ligs are starting to soften. I was looking at last years kids and I'm getting excited! Here is a pic of last years kids. 








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

it's been a long time since I have heard the term loose in the caboose lol...and yes, still lots of snow where we are too, near Bowmanville Ontario, Happy kidding!!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Momma's due date has come and gone - she was due Monday but I had a feeling she wasn't pregnant. I'll drop her off at the buck when she in heat to be due in September. Problem is she acts like she in heat all the time now. Flagging, rangy and picking fights. Hopefully I can milk through the year between her and Mia. 

Zoe is due today but with a big snow storm coming tonight, who knows! She still has ligs, hasn't lost any plug that I have seen and her udder isn't full yet. She is my neighbour's goat so she will be excited about having the milk again. 

Mia looks closer than anyone and she is due this Sunday. She is uncomfortable looking, huge and eating like a horse. She is a FF but almost 3 so she is still confused on what is happening although she was jealous last year and was trying to steal the kids.






Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Still waiting for kids!

Zoe went to the buck twice as it looked like she was in heat again. Her dates would be March 25th (150 days) or April 18th (150 days). From the size of her and how swollen she is, I can't imagine her lasting to April! I guess time will tell. She hasn't lost her plug yet.

Mia is due Sunday and does look closer than Zoe goat. She hasn't lost her plug, udder developing (she is a 3 year old FF), ligs mushy and she must have been practising making a nest for she had the whole pen bedding all mixed up. She is also quite tired, she'll lay down and have a nap in front of her where the others are still begging for pets and treats. Hard work growing babies!

I set the barn cam up and for anyone who doesn't own one, they are a wonder! It is fun to watch the goats when they don't know it. Mine also has audio so I can hear what is going on. The chickens were freaking out about something this morning, maybe a double yolker ...... Here is Zoe last night sleeping, very cute!









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've got to get myself a barn cam one of these years. After missing Ginger's birth, I'm hoping for one sooner than later! Zoe looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are the two pregnant ladies outside enjoying the sunshine! I got them a fresh tree today so they are happy happy. 
Today Zoe had a little bit of mucus and Mia's udder is getting bigger. Mia is the toggenberg. Her udder is a really nice shape. Zoe (alpine) was hard to milk last year, kind of had to use only 2 fingers and a thumb. My husband couldn't do it but her teats are getting bigger and looks like it will be easier to milk this year. 
As you can see, we have tons of snow....














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look happy to be out.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We have almost just as much snow down our way! You got the sunshine today, we didn't  They look like they are loving the fresh air!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Mamaboyd said:


> We have almost just as much snow down our way! You got the sunshine today, we didn't  They look like they are loving the fresh air!


Where are you mamaboyd?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We are about 1/2 hour from Oshawa, 1 1/2 hours north east of Toronto


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, a winter storm warning has been issued for tomorrow night. Probably means we'll have kids on the ground? Lol...... 20-30cm of snow (8-12 inches). Like we needed it! 
Mia standing off by herself this morning, just picking at her food. Not gooy yet though. Very swollen. I got her pen all sorted with a heat lamp and barn cam. 
Come on babies! I can't wait to meet the little togs....... 

Zoe is 155 today if she caught the first visit, I guess we'll watch for Easter kids..... She has baffled me this year. Much easier when they have one visit! 

Nice to meet other Ontarian's on here!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I guess I won't complain about the light snow we got.

Good luck!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

really? another snow storm? I had better go check the weather radar site. Keep that snow up there lol  It was so nice and sunny here today and 40 degrees F.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

They have now downgraded the amount of precipitation to 5-10cm with freezing rain, ice pellets and snow. I think just us northerner's are getting this one.... Thanks Colorado! 

Checked Mia twice in the night. No show. Very hungry his morning and has no ligs at all. Easy to wrap my fingers around the base of he tail, that is before she leaps away! Today rather than tonight would be welcome.......

Mai was pretty wild when I bought her. She spazzed out when I got her out of the truck and my husband was looking at me like I was crazy (lol.... He looks at me a lot like that most days!). She was the bottom of the herd, one of the smallest. We had to tackle her to just catch her to bring her home. She sure has come along way! She is the top goat here, still very wary of strangers but just stands a little bit back but she is all over me for loving in the pen. Mia is very sweet. Milk training will not be fun though. She scoots around now so I can't look at her caboose. I have been holding her to rub her down all over and touch her udder for the past 5 months. Just trying to get her used to the idea and not spazz. Treats as a reward. Can't touch her without holding her but she is a bit better. I think I'll have to tie her legs to start milking. Never say never, grain is a great incentive! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy happy!!!!!!!
Mia is in labour. She has her pen excavated, leg extended and bagged up. 
I'm sitting back with a rum in hand while she does all the hard work. I don't think either of us will be getting much sleep tonight! 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Mia had twin bucklings! Both doing great, mom cleaning them. Just came in for dinner then will get some pics. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyy! Congrats X2!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

She had them without me. Checked at 5pm then at 5:50 and they were there. Sly girl! I was thinking I would be up all night! Hahaha. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You're one of the few lucky ones  
Congrats on your new boys!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

OMG! Snow White was starving this morning too! She literally pulled me to the milk stand. To eat! Now I'm getting worried lol
Congrats on the bucks, were you hoping for girls?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I was hoping for at least one doe as I want to keep one. Happy with healthy kids and an easy birth.....
My alpine doe didn't catch so was thinking of breeding her to a tog buck (willow). She would be due in early September then so I can hopefully milk through the year. 
Here are the 2 bucks I use on a neighbouring farm. I just want to have kids to milk for household use. 
Logan, the alpine buck is one scary dude!







Willow, tog buck is a much gentler soul..... He is Mia's baby daddy. 








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are some pics of the little darlings! No names yet..... Working on it. 
Nature is such a wonder......













































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Adorable!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

So cute! Is his butt really brown or is it just the photo?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it is brown but things look different under the heat lamp. Can't wait to see what colour they are when they dry and in the daylight! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, congratulations! they are adorable!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats!  :stars:


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

imbossofchaos said:


> So cute! Is his butt really brown or is it just the photo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It was just goo Mia didn't get to yet. It was gone this morning, has a white fluffy bum.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Ah bummer, oh well he's still adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

